# Anyone willing to help with a logo?



## iRaiseTheDead (May 24, 2013)

Hey guys, so my friend and I had planned to start an online project together and we were going to keep it as a "for fun/semi-joke" project but as we started writing, we decided we wanted to make it a bit more serious.

We had a friend make us a logo but it didn't quite match the sound, so we used it for a little bit.

the project is called Divide The Divine

It'd be nice to have something more on the 'heavy' side, but still legible


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell (May 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm not a designer, so all the designers I know are pay-only. However, the guys I know are excellent. There's an great logo designer at OnStage Design as well as another great logo designer here: Live Your Dreamz - SPIRIT OF STEVE SANTANA

You are in good hands if you go with either of them!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 5, 2013)

bump because it's going to be a free-to-download album


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 15, 2013)

Pretty pretty please?


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm new to logo design but I know my way around photoshop and vector-based art. Feel free to pm me the details and I'll look into it


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 20, 2013)

Music is like this, and this is current/hopefully soon-to-be-old logo xD


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 1, 2013)

Another good example would be 'I Declare War's logo it's heavy looking, but you can steal read it  just hate how it's all crammed


----------



## BladeDTMGuitarist (Jul 1, 2013)

Check out Infected Kreations they designed my band Destroy the Monuments logo, they do great work.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 1, 2013)

BladeDTMGuitarist said:


> Check out Infected Kreations they designed my band Destroy the Monuments logo, they do great work.



I've had that guy on facebook for a while now, really dig his art!


----------



## User Name (Jul 1, 2013)

DIVIDE THE DIVINE 

how do you like this one? i just threw it together really fast...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 4, 2013)

User Name said:


> DIVIDE THE DIVINE
> 
> how do you like this one? i just threw it together really fast...



So metul!


----------



## smoogle510 (Jul 15, 2013)

Are you still looking for art? If so please send a message over at my design page. I will get you an amazing deal. www.facebook.com/dutchkills


----------



## User Name (Jul 15, 2013)

da brootulz


----------

